# Remote Control Weight



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

OK... Here is a really silly question, but I am kinda curious. Does anyone know how much a D* infrared remote weighs? (white fronts)


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

phatmatt1215 said:


> OK... Here is a really silly question, but I am kinda curious. Does anyone know how much a D* infrared remote weighs? (white fronts)


About 5 oz. without batteries. The batteries add somewhere between 1 to 1.75 oz. The RF remotes are 0.5 - 0.75 oz. heavier.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

phatmatt1215 said:


> OK... Here is a really silly question, but I am kinda curious. Does anyone know how much a D* infrared remote weighs? (white fronts)


Here's an RC23 remote's Specs. The other models should be comparable:
Depth 1.5 in. 
Height 8 in. 
Width 2 in. 
Weight 5.3 oz.


----------

